# More space in the workshop......



## Shultzy (4 Jan 2007)

Not sure which forum to put this on so have plumped for Design.

I was having a think over Xmas about those people who might want to extend or change their workshop design. Below is a sketch of a couple of ideas.

1 - The wall of the workshop has been extended out to the side by 2'(yellow area). This may be ideal for a lathe or construction area. By mounting a pillar drill / router table / mitre saw in the blue area an extra length of working area can be used (red area). This can be a table folded up from the yellow area, a separate table hidden behind the cupboards under the blue area or a bench on wheels moved into position.

2 - For those who can't extend to the full hight of their workshop I've shown a sloping roof over the yellow area with the beam across at just above head hight.

Hope these ideas are useful.


----------



## seaco (4 Jan 2007)

Nice idea I like it... :wink:


----------

